# Les Gites du Fjord



## CharlesS (Sep 1, 2006)

There is only one review of "Les Gites du Fjord" listed and it's from 2004.  Any futher information about the resort?  What's the weather like in early August? scenery? flying insects?

I have it on hold with RCI.

Thank you, Charles


----------



## jesuis1837 (Sep 1, 2006)

Never been there but i can tell you about the weather. It is the same weather as if you were in Vermont or NH at this time of the year (78 to 90 F) Mostly sunny and warm and most of the time, august is the best time to go on vacation in the area!   Flying insects might be annoying by night around a campfire but nothing serious!


----------



## CSB (Sep 1, 2006)

Charles, that was my review. Any questions, feel free to ask. 

I don't remember how much that I wrote about the scenery. It was beautiful!


----------

